# mis en réseau de pc et mac



## yoh42 (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

voila, cela fait maintenant a peu pres deux heures que je cherches la solution à mon problème, en vain. Je sais que la question a déjà été traitée et je m'excuse par avance de relancer le sujet mais je vais décompenser si je ne trouve pas une solution ^^

je dispose d'un pc portable HP connecté en wifi sur freebox et d'un Imac connecté également en wifi a la freebox.
le partage de dossier est activé sur chacune des machines.
je peux acceder a mon pc via le mac ( le pc est bien visible sur le finder) donc du coté mac--->Pc pas de soucis.

je peux egalement voir le mac sur mon pc mais en revanche, quand je clique dessus une fenetre s'affiche:
    -saisie du mot de passe réseau: entrer votre mot de passe pour vous connecter à IMAC-DE-XXXXXX

donc là on me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe: j'ai absolument tout essayé, tout, rien n'y fait, la connexion est impossible.
- echec d'ouverture de session: nom d'utilisateur inconnu ou mot de passe incorrect.

jai creer un mot de passe sur mon mac, changé mon nom d'utilisateur, jai creer des utilisateur avec des mots de passe spécifique sur le mac.... bref rien y fait 

quelqu'un a t'il LA solution, THE soluce???

en vous remerciant très cordialement
yohann


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,


c'est un problème de syntaxe dans la saisie de l'identifiant.

Si tu veux te connecter au Mac depuis le PC, tu peux le faire en utilisant le nom d'utilisateur de ta session (toto) sur le Mac et le mot de passe correspondant, mais uniquement de cette façon :

NOMDUMAC\toto 

NB : antislash obligatoire

NOMDUMAC est le nom de partage du Mac tel qu'il apparait dans Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / Onglet WINS, comme "Nom NetBios".

Pendant que tu seras là, saisis dans "Groupe de travail" le même nom que le groupe de travail du PC ("Workgroup" par défaut, à vérifier sur le PC).
Ce n'est pas obligatoire pour la mise en réseau Mac/PC mais ça ne peut que faciliter les choses.

D'autre part, si tu souhaites ne pas avoir à resaisir identifiant / mot de passe à chaque connexion, il faut créer un "lecteur réseau" sur le PC.

De mémoire, dans l'explorateur Windows : cliquer sur "connecter un lecteur réseau", une fenêtre s'ouvre, parcourir, choisir le "Dossier" : \\NOMDUMAC\toto, cocher "Se reconnecter à l'ouverture de session", nouvelle fenêtre, saisir le mdp, et cocher "mémoriser ces informations".

Ceci fait, la disque externe apparaitra dans l'explorateur Windows comme "emplacement réseau", avec une icône caractéristique et son nom et le PC s'y connectera automatiquement à chaque ouverture de session.


----------



## yoh42 (4 Septembre 2012)

merci!

en fait, en recreéant un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe sur le mac ca a marché...
il a suffit que je redemarre le mac tout simplement...

bon ma foi sujet resolu

bonne continuation a tous et désolé de mon dérangement :/


----------

